# Tell us something about you....



## Coyote (Mar 28, 2017)

USMB is a community...often in this partisan atmosphere - it can get toxic.  But we exist beyond a political label.

So...who are you?  What can you tell us that  we might not expect, in our readiness to label?

I'll start.

I adore dogs, they've given meaning to my life as I have no children (but, no, I don't think of them AS child replacements - they are who they are).  I'm involved in Australian Shepherd rescue but have a soft spot for all the herding dogs and Pitties too.  Any dog. I have a real fondness for asshole dogs no one else wants.

I have cats.  They rule.  Need more be said?

I live in a state that is VERY red, but also full of wonderfully kind people.  The sort that when you stupidly drive to fast in a snowstorm and plow into a drift will pull you out.

I love hiking and running and live in the perfect area to enjoy both.

I love horses but will never be able to afford them.

I love to read - my junk food reading of choice is mysteries and sci fi.

I"ve enjoyed conversations with liberals and conservatives both...and learned things and adjusted my assumptions.

I think our country is great.

Who are you?


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 28, 2017)

Hmmmm  something you don't know... I enjoy chatting on usmessageboard.com you guys should try it.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm an attorney with my main area of practice in workers' compensation (representing injured workers). I worked on the defense side for 3 1/2 years, and I worked on the worker side for 4 years before that. I'm now a sole practitioner representing injured workers again, but this time I have no boss.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 28, 2017)

*Tell us something about you.*

I was court ordered to post here..I am also a MyStie ...Aka MiSTie or MiSTy..I'll riff you to pieces...Edited for tender hearts..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 28, 2017)

I live in the sky, or so it seems.

My view is to the south, north, and west of the valley from downtown Salt Lake City.

The family has a home down in Saratoga Springs and can see the 4th and 24th of July firework around Utah lake, ten to twelve major displays all at once.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 28, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> I live in the sky, or so it seems.
> 
> My view is to the south, north, and west of the valley from downtown Salt Lake City.
> 
> The family has a home down in Saratoga Springs and can see the 4th and 24th of July firework around Utah lake, ten to twelve major displays all at once.



My mother's side of the family is from SLC - we used to visit my Grandmother and hike in the Albion (sp?) Basin area years ago.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 28, 2017)

SLC is by far the prettiest and cleanest city in the West, with the best weather, and the best theatre and symphony, and the worst restaurants.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 28, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> I live in the sky, or so it seems.
> 
> My view is to the south, north, and west of the valley from downtown Salt Lake City.
> 
> The family has a home down in Saratoga Springs and can see the 4th and 24th of July firework around Utah lake, ten to twelve major displays all at once.


Ok so that's why they call you Mr. Utah.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 28, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> SLC is by far the prettiest and cleanest city in the West, with the best weather, and the best theatre and symphony, and the worst restaurants.



The worst restaurants?

It's been 25 years since I was last there, but the developments had enroached on formerly pristine areas on the mountain flanks.  It is a pretty city though


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > SLC is by far the prettiest and cleanest city in the West, with the best weather, and the best theatre and symphony, and the worst restaurants.
> ...



Worst coffee too 

I think it's the water.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 28, 2017)

Coyote said:


> USMB is a community...often in this partisan atmosphere - it can get toxic.  But we exist beyond a political label.
> 
> So...who are you?  What can you tell us that  we might not expect, in our readiness to label?
> 
> ...


Cool......I have had Australian Shepherds for 25 years
Wicked smart dog


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 28, 2017)

I am registered politically nonpartisan.

I first registered GOP and voted for Nixon.  Big mistake.

Then I registered DEM and voted for Carter.  Also a mistake.

Since then I have been nonpartisan.

This time I voted for the CIA guy.

My dad was Army.

So I joined the Navy.

Then I switched over to the USMC because the Navy was too easy.

Then I went back to grad school.

Then I got a real job.

I am always armed 24/7/365 even at night when my gun is under my pillow.

I encourage everyone to vote.

I encourage everyone to be armed.

Yay though I walk thru the valley of the shadow of death I fear no evil for there is nothing on this Earth that I cannot kill.

I am Catholic.

My mom was Catholic.

My grandparents were Catholic.

I am probably related to the Pope.

I am everybody's Catholic guardian angel.

I am also a philosopher.

And a backpacker.

And a hunter.

And an archer.

And mountain biker.

And swordfencer.

Ant tennis instructor.

And a crosscountry skier.

My I/Q is so high that I maxed all the tests I ever took in every school I ever went to including MIT.

I live in the Rocky Mountains now.

I used to live in California, Texas, Illinois, Florida, Morocco, Germany.

I have visited London, Paris, Geneva, Athens, Peloponnese, Israel, Fiji, and Mexico.

I got my first black belt at age 21 in college.

I wrestled and played football and ran track in high school and college.

I am addicted to reading.

I also do writing too.

I love my cat, my sister, and my niece.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 28, 2017)

Something about me:  I am the reincarnation of Pan.  

I can't think of much else that I haven't already made up revealed on the board, to the bored.

Also this site needs a Pan smilie.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 28, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> I am registered politically nonpartisan.
> 
> I first registered GOP and voted for Nixon.  Big mistake.
> 
> ...


Don't you ever get tired?


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Don't you ever get tired?


Only after 6 hours of nonstop fokking a beautiful lady.

Without Viagra.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 28, 2017)

Long time lurker, first time poster.  Hello


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 28, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.  Hello


All time liar.


----------



## Onyx (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm secretly borderline schizophrenic, but sane enough where I can still maintain a semblance of sociability.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2017)

Tell us something about you....

I am not really a rightwinger, I am actually quite liberal


----------



## Toro (Mar 29, 2017)

One of these things is _not_ true about me


I've testified in front of Congress
I've lectured at a university
I was drafted by an NHL team
A future Foreign Minister of Canada once passed out on my apartment floor after a hard night of partying in college


----------



## Toro (Mar 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> View attachment 119108
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> ...



We lost our Aussie last October 



He was a wonderful, wonderful animal. 

We will get another.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2017)

#1 is not true


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 29, 2017)

i like chocolate pie and long walks on short piers. i also think puppies and kittens are cute.

now that you all know the real me, you can forgive me should i ever ramble about promoting genocide and stuff.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2017)

i have one..he is laying on the front porch as we speak...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Tell us something about you....
> 
> I am not really a rightwinger, I am actually quite liberal


Surely not..


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 29, 2017)

Toro said:


> One of these things is _not_ true about me
> 
> 
> I've testified in front of Congress
> ...


I can see you with hockey hair.."like the drunk said, I can't help it. I'm Canadian.."


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us something about you....
> ...



Hard to believe, I'm sure


----------



## Toro (Mar 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > One of these things is _not_ true about me
> ...



In a father/son hockey game I played in many, many years ago, the fathers had a big mason jar half-filled with whisky with a strip of masking tape taped on that said "medicine."

And this is why Canada is so awesome.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 29, 2017)

Toro said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


I heard that the Canuck females up there shed a lot in springtime to lose their thick winter fur.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 29, 2017)

Toro said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


In Oklahoma they used moonshine in baby bottles to give to the child hoping they'd be used to getting drunk daily..


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 29, 2017)

Toro said:


> One of these things is _not_ true about me
> 
> 
> I've testified in front of Congress
> ...


Frat parties can be a b!tch at times !!


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Not just in Okla -- also in Florida !!!  I have photos of me to prove it.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 29, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


back in them olden days, it was a coffee booze mixture for breakfast, lunch with beer or wine, cocktails till dinner, then several shots for bedtime..


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 29, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yup and the babies got beer in their bottles too.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm a grandmother to 5 grandsons, a mother of two successful children (both dentists) so are their spouses so my dental is free!   Wish one of them was a plastic surgeon. 
I was also a stay at home mom.

I'm a moderate Republican whatever that means...to me it means I don't like the far left or the far right.
I'm not very religious anymore but was raised Catholic and if asked...I'll say I'm Catholic.

I was married to a wonderful man who died 13 years ago...still miss him.

I've lived in Fresno since 2003 but have spent probably as much time in Pittsburgh, Chicago and it's suburbs, Merrillville, Indiana and also Budapest, Hungary for 6 years....I think those were my favorite years.

Family is the most important thing to me and we all get along but very much miss my mom who died in June. 

I'm thinking of downsizing as I live in a 2,000 sq ft home with my 9 year old doxie...it's getting to be too much for me.  Thinking of moving closer to daughter in Monterey.

I was born in Argentina but came to the US when I was 2.  I'll be 66 in April...if I think of anything else, I'll add it later....I just woke up. 

Thought of some more...

I'm a healthy eater but hate exercise but do it anyway...sometimes.  Love forums, probably addicted and this is the largest and sometimes scariest forum I've ever been on...I'm on the sensitive side, but like to have fun and I'm usually just kidding around.  I've been banned a few times but it's always been for flirting( takes 2 but the men were never banned) but I don't do that anymore, have lost interest.

Also don't drink, just don't like it or do drugs except for a xanax or pain med or two....sometimes.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 29, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > One of these things is _not_ true about me
> ...


Yeah, those kids sell weed for way too much..


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2017)

True confession -- I am a lifelong cereal killer.  And I have been known to masticate late at night,


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I'm a grandmother to 5 grandsons, a mother of two successful children (both dentists) so are their spouses so my dental is free!   Wish one of them was a plastic surgeon.
> I was also a stay at home mom.
> 
> I'm a moderate Republican whatever that means...to me it means I don't like the far left or the far right.
> ...



Wow.  Do you speak Hungarian?  And Spanish? Always enriching to have those worldly experiences.

I've lived in France, where I went to work on the wine harvest just for an adventure, and eventually ended up working as an au pair boy.  Also lived in PA, SoCal briefly, northern New England and New Orleans and now Carolina.  I can kinda converse in all those dialects although Appalachian is prolly the most challenging.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes, I do speak Hungarian fluently, Spanish some and used to know French since that was my major in college before I dropped out. 

That's was a very long time ago, so although sometimes I'll get the gist of a sentence in French...I'm lost if I have to speak it or understand someone speaking it.

Languages were always my favorite subject..maybe because they were easy A's for me.
I was even the runner up in the spelling bee in 7th grade in Pittsburgh but now even with spell check...I make mistakes.


----------



## G.T. (Mar 29, 2017)

Toro said:


> One of these things is _not_ true about me
> 
> 
> I've testified in front of Congress
> ...


#3


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Yes, I do speak Hungarian fluently, Spanish some and used to know French since that was my major in college before I dropped out.
> 
> That's was a very long time ago, so although sometimes I'll get the gist of a sentence in French...I'm lost if I have to speak it or understand someone speaking it.
> 
> ...



I blame my keyboard for those, you can too 

Me too, languages have always fascinated.  I could never understand why other kids in school complained about English class.  For me it was just natural, didn't have to study at all.  Likely has much to do with one's environment-- I had two very literate parents who could be proofreaders.  Or we could call it Asperger's.

When I lived in Paris I liked to hang out at the Centre Pompidou where on the fifth floor was a self-guided language lab.  You could study anything -- Finnish, Welsh.... the most challenging in terms of pronunciation was and still is Scottish Gaelic.

I'm also a Brazil nut (afficionado of Brazilian music) so I've gotten pretty good handling Portuguese.  One of the nicest compliments I ever got was while I was doing a Brazilian music show on radio and a listener called to say "I just want you to know, I'm from Bahia, and you have no accent".  I was on cloud nine all day.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2017)

I can speak seven languages....English, Spanish, French, German, Russian, Italian and Japanese

But I only know how to say Yes

Yes, Si, Oui, Ya, Da, Si and Hai


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I can speak seven languages....English, Spanish, French, German, Russian, Italian and Japanese
> 
> But I only know how to say Yes
> 
> Yes, Si, Oui, Ya, Da, Si and Hai



When I was vagabonding in Europe I asked every foreigner I met to teach me the seven basic phrases in their language: "Good moring/evening", "please", "thank you", 'you're crazy", "I love you" and "shit!"

Think I remember Dutch, Norwegian and Arabic out of that.

Arabic was always the most fun.  Just because it tickled other Arabs to see a westerner teaching a German girl how to say "khara".


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 29, 2017)

Is stating I pee about 5:15am noteworthy?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 29, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Is stating I pee about 5:15am noteworthy?


You have a thunder mug?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 29, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Is stating I pee about 5:15am noteworthy?



It is if you don't get out of bed until 5:30


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 29, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Is stating I pee about 5:15am noteworthy?
> ...



Master bathroom works just fine.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 29, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


When I was a kid the outhouse was 75 yards from the house. Thus a thunder mug under every bed. Just sayin'.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm a dog lover, had two and my second one is winding down. They don't live long enough, it just ain't right. I have an allergy to cats and find them interesting. I work in people's homes, some have cats and they are always curious but generally won't let you approach them. Except one guy who said his cat was like a dog. And it was. I was hammering away on a door frame and he was inches away watching. any other cat would have been hiding in the furtherest recesses of the house cursing my very existence.

I'm a conservative and an artist, go figure. Lived in Germany for seven years, am a product of war (like most of us) lived in the deep south and NYC. very different worlds. 



CeeCee said:


> I've lived in Fresno since 2003
> 
> I'm thinking of downsizing as I live in a 2,000 sq ft home with my 9 year old doxie...it's getting to be too much for me.  Thinking of moving closer to daughter in Monterey.


I lived in Fresburg for 5 years and went to college there. Finished my last semester in Monterey. Monterey is VERY different and expensive, as you probably know. Sell a house in Fresno and you won't have enough to buy a shed there. Maybe in Salinas though.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 29, 2017)

Iceweasel , I do know that but the plan is in a couple years my daughter and SIL want to downsize and are looking for a smaller home for themselves and one with a casita or mother in law dwelling on the property.

So, it's not going to cost me anything, except maybe the price of a storage unit to hold some stuff that wouldn't fit.
I do have my own room with bathroom already at daughter's and that's always a possibility until they find the right property.  My SIL is a major golfer and would like a home that near/backs up to a gold course.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 29, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Iceweasel , I do know that but the plan is in a couple years my daughter and SIL want to downsize and are looking for a smaller home for themselves and one with a casita or mother in law dwelling on the property.
> 
> So, it's not going to cost me anything, except maybe the price of a storage unit to hold some stuff that wouldn't fit.
> I do have my own room with bathroom already at daughter's and that's always a possibility until they find the right property.  My SIL is a major golfer and would like a home that near/backs up to a gold course.


I lived in 17 Mile Drive (Pebble Beach golf course). It was just a guest room but beautiful area. I learned that money doesn't make people happy.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 29, 2017)

Beautiful area, have been many times.  I love the whole Monterey peninsula.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 29, 2017)

Starts out foggy, clears up and then the foggy eyelid closes. Gotta put rice in your salt shakers or they turn into a salt block.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 29, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Beautiful area, have been many times.  I love the whole Monterey peninsula.


The rich retirees of Northern California get to choose between Monterey or Lake Tahoe.

I would like the Lake better.  But the Ocean is fine too.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 29, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Also known as a "chamber pot" in England.

Until indoor plumbing came to the world, everyone used chamber pots.

They would put them under a wooden seat which a big hole cut into it in the shape of what we now call a toilet seat.

I guess you can set the chamber pot outside the door after you used it so that the "gall" would not stink up the room.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 29, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Speaking of Hossfly 's chamber pot, modern master bathrooms pamper people with huge showers, separate luxury bathtubs, multiple toilets, several sinks, counter tops, and many lights.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 29, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Is stating I pee about 5:15am noteworthy?


Whenever my cat wakes me in the morning to feed him or take him for a pre-dawn walk before the dog walkers come out, pee-ing is the first thing my body wants to do too.

So if he wakes me at 4 a.m., or 4:30 a.m., or 5:00 a.m. etc. then that's when.

I noticed from field maneuvers with the military that this is true of all males as well.

I also noticed from my platoon (50 or more) of girlfriends in my life that females do the same thing.

So all males and females are alike in this respect.  Probably all mammals as well.

Cats, dogs, ponies, and horses are not that different than us people are, in most respects.

Q.E.D.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 29, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Whenever my cat wakes me in the morning to feed him or take him for a pre-dawn walk before the dog walkers come out, pee-ing is the first thing my body wants to do too.



You walk your cat?


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 29, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful area, have been many times.  I love the whole Monterey peninsula.
> ...



Well, I'm not the rich retiree but I have kids that will be and treat their mom very well.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 29, 2017)

Here's what you should know about me:

TAGCCCGTAGCATGCATTACGTACTGGACTAGGCATCAGGTACTGAATGCCAAGTCGATCCTGACCTAGCTAGCTACTAGCCAGACTGACTGACTCAGTAGCCCGTAGCATGCATTACGTACTGGACTAGGCATCAGGTACTGAATGCCAAGTCGATCCTGACCTAGCTAGCTACTAGCCAGACTGACTGACTCAGTAGCCCGTAGCATGCATTACGTACTGGACTAGGCATCAGGTACTGAATGCCAAGTCGATCCTGACCTAGCTAGCTACTAGCCAGACTGACTGACTCAGTAGCCCGTAGCATGCATTACGTACTGGACTAGGCATCAGGTACTGAATGCCAAGTCGATCCTGACCTAGCTAGCTACTAGCCAGACTGACTGACTCAGTAGCCCGTAGCATGCATTACGTACTGGACTAGGCATCAGGTACTGAATGCCAAGTCGATCCTGACCTAGCTAGCTACTAGCCAGACTGACTGACTCAGT.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 29, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


They're called chamber pots here, too.  They had lids.  You kept it under the bed.  Downstairs, you went outside to the outhouse.  First thing every morning (after breakfast, of course) you went up and made the beds, emptied and cleaned the chamber pots.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Here's what you should know about me:
> 
> TAGCCCGTAGCATGCATTACGTACTGGACTAGGCATCAGGTACTGAATGCCAAGTCGATCCTGACCTAGCTAGCTACTAGCCAGACTGACTGACTCAGTAGCCCGTAGCATGCATTACGTACTGGACTAGGCATCAGGTACTGAATGCCAAGTCGATCCTGACCTAGCTAGCTACTAGCCAGACTGACTGACTCAGTAGCCCGTAGCATGCATTACGTACTGGACTAGGCATCAGGTACTGAATGCCAAGTCGATCCTGACCTAGCTAGCTACTAGCCAGACTGACTGACTCAGTAGCCCGTAGCATGCATTACGTACTGGACTAGGCATCAGGTACTGAATGCCAAGTCGATCCTGACCTAGCTAGCTACTAGCCAGACTGACTGACTCAGTAGCCCGTAGCATGCATTACGTACTGGACTAGGCATCAGGTACTGAATGCCAAGTCGATCCTGACCTAGCTAGCTACTAGCCAGACTGACTGACTCAGT.




Cat with hairball?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what you should know about me:
> ...



No, that is clearly genetic code for a double helix.  Not sure about the sixth toe though.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 29, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what you should know about me:
> ...


Decipher that and you will know everything there is to know about me.  

Except I love to write and have affected a style that is as if J.D. Salinger and Garrison Keillor created their own writer.  I own my own home which I have dubbed the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  After visiting Newport, Rhode Island and seeing the 'cottages' there, I figure if your house has a name, you've made it!

I am an Environmental Engineer by training, but I am currently employed as the county Building Inspector.

I live in the upper Ohio River valley, but I yearn to get back to New York City at least twice a year.  There's a pizza place in Brooklyn that puts something addictive in the pie.

I'm going to retire within the next five years.  Depending on how drastically the Republican governor of my state cut the Public Employees Retirement System, I'll either spend my golden years traveling or as a Wal*Mart greeter.  Public employees are not the villain, but try telling Conservatives that.


----------



## Toro (Mar 29, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> I'm a dog lover, had two and my second one is winding down. They don't live long enough, it just ain't right. I have an allergy to cats and find them interesting. I work in people's homes, some have cats and they are always curious but generally won't let you approach them. Except one guy who said his cat was like a dog. And it was. I was hammering away on a door frame and he was inches away watching. any other cat would have been hiding in the furtherest recesses of the house cursing my very existence.



A friend of mine adopted a young kitten, and the cat imprinted on his dog.  It does whatever the dog does.  If the dog sits for food, the cat will sit for food.  If the dog fetches something, the cat will fetch something.  I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2017)

moody
love animals
love ocean and the sea
enjoy new age music
politically...either/or
can be cruel but prefer kindness
hate assholes
retired but miss working
miss painting and doing art
in pain every day. Cant handle cold weather.
hermit
recluse
not a lot of friends by choice
don't like being touched/hugged
confusing
abrupt/distrustful/wary/worrisome
tired
like new age thoughts, ie animal spirit guide/totems
trust animals tame or wild more than I do humans
like being alone but dread it too
did I say tired?
rock collector but only by what pleases my eye
boho eclectic style for body and home
like silence more than music
weird
sad
determined
wacko
loyal until burned


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm ahead of my time.

The trouble is, I'm only an hour and a half ahead.


----------



## miketx (Mar 29, 2017)

I am reclusive, married for 40+ years. I don't have a job anymore but my wife still works part time. She wants to. I used to play the guitar well but after emergency surgery a few years back, I just lost the will to do it anymore. I like photography and have several Nikon cams and lenses and stuff. I like to build models some, and generally just hang around the house and wait to die.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 29, 2017)

The political line has a dot on the left that says lefty, and a dot in the center.  The dot on the far right says "EvMetro.

I engineer and build electric cars, but do not give a shit about green energy.  I drive electric because it is better and cheaper, not to save the world.

I have lurked here for awhile now, and have not posted much yet.  Once I ramp up my postings, every lefty on this board will hate me.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 29, 2017)

When I was younger, I got legally separated from my wife, and she took the car.  

Shortly after that, my motorcycle broke down and it was too expensive to fix it right away, so I bought a racing bicycle, and used that to commute to work.  Shortly after that, I noticed I was able to ride 50 plus miles in a day, and eventually decided to just live on a bike and get rid of my other vehicles. 

I've ridden from Memphis TN to Jacksonville FL (7 days), from Jacksonville FL to Newport RI (12 days), and from Newport RI to Norfolk VA (5 days).  I've been clocked at 66 mph going downhill, 53 mph while drafting a dump truck, 48 mph on my own in a sprint, and in my younger days cruised at 20 to 25 mph.   

I still have a bicycle (Lemond Zurich with Campagnolo Chorus ergopower shifters and gruppo, Mavic Cosmic aero rims, and a Selle Italia titanium saddle with Modolo ergo handlebars.

And..................even at 52 (almost 53), I  can still cruise at 17 to 20 mph.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 29, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> When I was younger, I got legally separated from my wife, and she took the car.
> 
> Shortly after that, my motorcycle broke down and it was too expensive to fix it right away, so I bought a racing bicycle, and used that to commute to work.  Shortly after that, I noticed I was able to ride 50 plus miles in a day, and eventually decided to just live on a bike and get rid of my other vehicles.
> 
> ...


Woo hoo!  Keep on bikin'!  I am in my 50s, and stay fit as well.  It keeps the medical costs way down...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 29, 2017)

EvMetro said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > When I was younger, I got legally separated from my wife, and she took the car.
> ...



Yep, but there is a downside to still biking at my age..............it's called other riders with younger pistons.  A couple of years back, I was on my daily ride, and a dude who was in his 20's hollered "on your left" and passed me.  Well, I still had the mindset that I was a young man, and I tried to stay with him.

Had to quit after a mile or so, he was doing 28.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 29, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Yea, it is hard to keep up with the younger ones, but at our age, folks like us who stay fit are rare.  Most folks our age can't keep up with us.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2017)

OldLady said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



"Chamber pot" is the only term I've ever heard.  Half of what Hoss writes is fabrication and the other half he just makes up.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 29, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



What he's not telling you:

Nosmo  is a *master* storyteller.  The best. His novellas in the USMB coffee shop are worth the price of admission all by themselves.  When he writes a post, don't miss it if you can.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2017)

I like to visit all the States I can, but I hate driving and I hate being a passenger for extended periods of time in a car.

I am dyslexic and I have a learning disorder but in spite of that, I will graduate from College this summer.

I was Sober for a long time and now I'm not but I don't mind it at all.

I got interested in Politics when Obama was running, I am not that interested in politics anymore.

I have volunteered at a refugee center and it was rewarding.

People say when I talk I sound like I'm from Canada but I've never been there.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 30, 2017)

Somethings I haven't revealed already???

I'm 57
my oldest son is 36
I'm not a Grandma yet.....dammit
I grew up around bikers (they lived next door, took a liking to us & we became 'family')
been clean, straight & sober for 32 years
started 'working' for money when I was 10....babysitting, washing cars, mowing lawns, odd jobs. Only time I haven't worked was because of family. Family comes first. Always has, always will.
I've never been fired from any job.
been to a nudist camp
was chased down by the border police........misunderstanding & was let go
never been arrested
I love animals & trust them more than most people
Currently we have 2 dogs (1 is Jack Russell, 1 is Shepard/Lab/Pit mix),
2 cats (1 is long haired orange tabby, 1 is grey/black tabby & MIA),
and 19 chickens ages from 3 weeks to 2 years......and yes I have butchered.
I refuse to hold a grudge, because I won't poison my life because of others


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 30, 2017)

FlaCalTenn has lived in Florida, California and Tenn (since about 6th grade -- some other places before that)  I COOK for 2 box turtles that have a palatial outdoor "Turtle Port" with their own vegetable garden. They've been in the family for over 20 years and I hatched one from an egg.  Love nature and the environment. Long walks on the beach.    Grew up LITERALLY on the beach. Ex -- surf bum/musician/lifeguard. Got my UnderGrad in Biomedical Engineering at Univ of Fla and had to take pre-Med as part of that. Soloed in an airplane at 19.  Later in Grad school plugged blind people (with surgically implanted electrodes)  into a "visual evoked responses" machine so they could play "Pong". Kind of set me off on a fabulously eclectic career in science/engineering/academics/intel...    Included a year at Kennedy Space Center and seven years that I can't discuss much. After being consumed by Silicon Valley for awhile, started an engineering group for hire that turns theory into working electronic/computer gadgets of all types for the past 20+ years.

Played in concert at the Daytona Beach bandshell during spring break to 10,000 drunken college kids with a pick-up band of old band members and lived to tell about it. Been a lot of places in the world. Not a snob about living ANYWHERE in the USA outside of Cali. Active member of the Libertarian party for over 20 years.

One daughter who wants to be "House" and is doing neuro research currently at Vanderbilt. She gave me refrigerator magnets with tinted pink/blue human brain slices for Father's Day.  And I've adopted HER dog (stolen him actually) after losing my last two.. LOVE Tennessee now. It's gorgeous and much better managed than Cali.


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful area, have been many times.  I love the whole Monterey peninsula.
> ...








Yeah, I chose the Lake, here is an aerial look over my area.  That's Mt Rose ski resort in front.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 30, 2017)

westwall said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



OMG -- I blew up on one of those runs. Was showing off a bit and literally fell to bits scattered over maybe 30 yards. Goggles, hat, poles, skis, gloves,  even a boot. Split my snowsuit in the process and had to spend the rest of the day getting ribbed, drinking a lot of Irish coffees and not walking around a lot.

Great views from there. Loved Northstar, Alpine Meadows and Sierra Ski Ranch. One of the companies I worked for kept a large condo at Squaw Valley. We all we schemed to get snowed in on Mondays..


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 30, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


I was skiing at Kirkwood cross country and got lost and ended up on a triple black diamond trail and went crashing down the mountainside.

My right ski got ripped out of the binding and I had to ski back to the lodge on one ski.

After that I stuck to Bear Valley which was very easy skiing with no black diamond trails at all. 

My right knee was never the same after the skiing accident however, but I never got surgery on it.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 30, 2017)

Toro said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a dog lover, had two and my second one is winding down. They don't live long enough, it just ain't right. I have an allergy to cats and find them interesting. I work in people's homes, some have cats and they are always curious but generally won't let you approach them. Except one guy who said his cat was like a dog. And it was. I was hammering away on a door frame and he was inches away watching. any other cat would have been hiding in the furtherest recesses of the house cursing my very existence.
> ...


Some cats are called dog-like.

My Angora is like that.

He goes on walks with me and does not need a leash.

He comes when I call to him.

He probably thinks I am his father/mother.

I raised him from the time he was born.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 30, 2017)

OldLady said:


> They're called chamber pots here, too.  They had lids.  You kept it under the bed.  Downstairs, you went outside to the outhouse.  First thing every morning (after breakfast, of course) you went up and made the beds, emptied and cleaned the chamber pots.


When I go camping I use a type of chamber pot which is called Lugable Lou.  It is a 5 gal paint bucket with a toilet seat lid on it.  You line it with a plastic bag before you use it.  Then wrap up the plastic bag when you are finished.

That's as close to any chamber pot as I have ever come.

Always had indoor plumbing ever since being born (back during the Korean War).


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 30, 2017)

My dad said Korea used to be a beautiful place until the North and the South bombed the Hell out of it and burned down every single tree.  He said the Korean War was more devastating than WW2 In Europe.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 30, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Somethings I haven't revealed already???
> 
> I'm 57
> my oldest son is 36
> ...


A mere 57 huh?

Then you could have been my baby sister's baby sister.


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...







Yeah, i had a pretty astonishingly bad kerfuffle on Wild Card about 20 years ago.  Probably the worst wipeout I've ever had.  I am truly amazed i suffered no long term damage.  The short term humiliation was pretty severe though!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2017)

miketx said:


> generally just hang around the house and wait to die.


Well. We have something in common after all.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 30, 2017)

westwall said:


> Yeah, i had a pretty astonishingly bad kerfuffle on Wild Card about 20 years ago.  Probably the worst wipeout I've ever had.  I am truly amazed i suffered no long term damage.  The short term humiliation was pretty severe though!


Skiing is not on the top 10 list of things that can kill you.

Ski-mobiling is on it however.

But plenty of people get killed skiing each year.

Sonny Bono comes to mind immediately.


----------



## xband (Mar 30, 2017)

Coyote said:


> USMB is a community...often in this partisan atmosphere - it can get toxic.  But we exist beyond a political label.
> 
> So...who are you?  What can you tell us that  we might not expect, in our readiness to label?
> 
> ...



I am a WASP (white anglo-saxon protestant), Vietnam Combat Vet who never accepted one penny of charity or inherited one nickel, never went to college and retired a wealthy country squire. Even a blind hog finds an acorn once in a while.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 30, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > They're called chamber pots here, too.  They had lids.  You kept it under the bed.  Downstairs, you went outside to the outhouse.  First thing every morning (after breakfast, of course) you went up and made the beds, emptied and cleaned the chamber pots.
> ...


I always have, too, but when I visited the family homestead (which also had a bathroom downstairs) the old folks there continued with their chamber pot habit so they wouldn't have to walk downstairs in the middle of the night.  Considering how creaky my knees are getting, I am amazed that the old ladies could get down on those chamber ports--or more like, that they could get back up.  My mom remembers the house before the bathroom was added.  There was a pump in the kitchen sink, though.


----------



## miketx (Mar 30, 2017)

Gracie said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > generally just hang around the house and wait to die.
> ...


Yeah, call me sometime, we can talk about choices, being old and wore out, and how sorry everybody is.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> FlaCalTenn has lived in Florida, California and Tenn (since about 6th grade -- some other places before that)  I COOK for 2 box turtles that have a palatial outdoor "Turtle Port" with their own vegetable garden. They've been in the family for over 20 years and I hatched one from an egg.  Love nature and the environment. Long walks on the beach.    Grew up LITERALLY on the beach. Ex -- surf bum/musician/lifeguard. Got my UnderGrad in Biomedical Engineering at Univ of Fla and had to take pre-Med as part of that. Soloed in an airplane at 19.  Later in Grad school plugged blind people (with surgically implanted electrodes)  into a "visual evoked responses" machine so they could play "Pong". Kind of set me off on a fabulously eclectic career in science/engineering/academics/intel...    Included a year at Kennedy Space Center and seven years that I can't discuss much. After being consumed by Silicon Valley for awhile, started an engineering group for hire that turns theory into working electronic/computer gadgets of all types for the past 20+ years.
> 
> Played in concert at the Daytona Beach bandshell during spring break to 10,000 drunken college kids with a pick-up band of old band members and lived to tell about it. Been a lot of places in the world. Not a snob about living ANYWHERE in the USA outside of Cali. Active member of the Libertarian party for over 20 years.
> 
> One daughter who wants to be "House" and is doing neuro research currently at Vanderbilt. She gave me refrigerator magnets with tinted pink/blue human brain slices for Father's Day.  And I've adopted HER dog (stolen him actually) after losing my last two.. LOVE Tennessee now. It's gorgeous and much better managed than Cali.



What instrument(s) do you play?

I play about anything with strings on it.  Have played guitar, hammered dulcimer, bowed psaltery, violin/viola, bouzouki, and started on piano.  I try to avoid wind but can muddle through a recorder or tinwhistle.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 30, 2017)

westwall said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



The blow-up wasn't the most embarrassing ski experience. Even with the ass-split in my ski pants. That was a good day compared to another trip to Squaw. We took a bunch of people up to the company condo at Squaw and 3 of them were beginners. Nobody was volunteering so I stuck with with and it was a last minute thing, so I rented equipment with them . I was totally focused on making them comfortable. Got outside and was trying to show them how to wedge and shift weight and something was bad wrong. But they had me distracted, so we went up the beginner lift and I got them off and explained the plan. I was falling every 10 yards trying to ski backwards and keeping an eye on them.. They were hysterically laughing. After a few minutes, I looked down to figure it out and discovered I left rentals with 2 left boots !!! 

That's embarrassing....


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 30, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



That's not good. I worried about knee damage sometimes when it still hurt a week after pushing thru too many moguls. It's REALLY hard on knees even when you don't wipe-out.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 30, 2017)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > FlaCalTenn has lived in Florida, California and Tenn (since about 6th grade -- some other places before that)  I COOK for 2 box turtles that have a palatial outdoor "Turtle Port" with their own vegetable garden. They've been in the family for over 20 years and I hatched one from an egg.  Love nature and the environment. Long walks on the beach.    Grew up LITERALLY on the beach. Ex -- surf bum/musician/lifeguard. Got my UnderGrad in Biomedical Engineering at Univ of Fla and had to take pre-Med as part of that. Soloed in an airplane at 19.  Later in Grad school plugged blind people (with surgically implanted electrodes)  into a "visual evoked responses" machine so they could play "Pong". Kind of set me off on a fabulously eclectic career in science/engineering/academics/intel...    Included a year at Kennedy Space Center and seven years that I can't discuss much. After being consumed by Silicon Valley for awhile, started an engineering group for hire that turns theory into working electronic/computer gadgets of all types for the past 20+ years.
> ...



I played guitar constantly most of my life until a hand tremor started to ruin it. Tremor started in my late 20s. With the bands I was in -- I was also attracted to all the audio mixing, effects, recording aspect of it. So I had collected a big toy box of stuff. After college shifted to "solo-style" playing. Learned to use ALL the fingers in the right places and started arranging songs for solo style finger-picking.  The message board thing is really a replacement for all that. Because that's where I spent a lot of time.

If you never heard what ONE guitar can do -- here's an example of a song I liked to play.. Bass, melody, chords all at once.  Guy has to pick up the meter a bit tho...


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Pogo (Mar 30, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



That's what I like to do - fingerpick.  Learned a lot from playing banjo.  Kudos for working over the disability.  Seems like you have a few things in common with Les Paul.

Back in I think the '40s Les Paul was involved in a bad car accident where the car flipped over and his right (playing) arm got shattered.  Doctors told him they couldn't set it back to normal and recommended amputation.  He flew out to L.A. and had them intentionally set it at a fixed permanent angle where he could play.  Served him well for the next fifty-plus years.

He was into audio recording/mulittracking too, an innovator in multi-tracking even before Ampex invented the technology to do it.

That's also in my background, audio, recording and radio.  Always has been.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

I have many secret talents, but if I told you I would have to kill you.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



You're not a mod anymore??? When did this happen?  Have I been sleeping?  Damn.  You were one of my favorite mods.    I am grieving now.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 30, 2017)

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Didn't know that Les Paul story. Pretty amazing. At first the tremor was a feature, because it added a little uncertainty to the finger picking.    Actually did stuff I tried to repeat.. But eventually, I couldn't do it like I used to and gave it up. Probably about the time I moved to "Music City, Tenn"..  

Ampex was my first job in Silicon Valley. Was involved in research there on digital video effects and signal/image processing. A lot of folks I worked with there became principals atIndustrial Light and Magic and Pixar.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



What? You writing my obituary? I "was"?  Make sure to mention my work with lepers and the insane.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Well, you can't be one of my favorite mods anymore, and who am I going to complain to now?


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...





Yeah, that's pretty bad.  I don't think i could even get my foot into the wrong side boot so you're evidently not just dumb, but POWERFULLY dumb!


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...







Yes indeed.  i love them but can only handle about two runs and then I'm finished for the week.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 30, 2017)

westwall said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I was.. But I figured that rental boots just sucked and we're supposed to feel wrong.


----------



## westwall (Mar 30, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...








Ahhh hell, it's hard to not laugh.  Back then it would have been easier to do it for sure, but you MUST have put some force into getting your foot into that boot.  All I can think of is one of your newbies HAD to be a real cute one to steal your attention away!

And that is A-OK!


----------



## froggy (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## OldLady (Apr 2, 2017)

westwall said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Little known fact:  Left and right shoes/boots were not "invented" until around the time of the Civil War.  Until then, one shoe was identical to the other.  No wonder people preferred going barefoot.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 2, 2017)

Born in Texas, have visited or lived in every state in the US except Alaska and Hawaii.

Have travelled over all of the US and most of Europe. 

I have dipped my right big toe into the Nile, the Dead Sea, the Mediterranean, the Atlantic, Pacific, Caribbean, Rhine, the Thames, the Mississippi, Hudson, the East River, the Saint Johns, the St. Laurence, all 5 Great Lakes, and one or two there's I have forgotten. 

I've eaten camel, dog, horse, rattlesnake, iguana, cricket, meal worms, lion, zebra, turtle, alligator, monkey, octopus, squid, kangaroo, beaver, squirrel, bison, elk, rabbit, shark, wild boar, and pigeon.

I have three degrees; RRT, RN, and another I can't give away here.

I caught a pass from an NFL quarterback.

I got drunk with John Gruden, and Kurt Warner.

I have performed life saving CPR hundreds of times.

Have attended at births and deaths.

I have too many hobbies: I make cheese, I'm a welder, I draw and paint, I collect firearms, I reload all my own ammo, I grow orchids, and I cook.

I'm also probably one of the oldest players of World of Warcraft.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 3, 2017)

Impressive PredFan!  I'm trying to think if I ever got drunk with anybody well known or famous but no..just a bunch of nobodies lol.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2017)

Talking about me is not something I do a lot, I am a reserved person, but I will do it.
I am very good computer level, I have my own site.
I am also good for that is the field of catering (restaurant)
I like history in general, especially what has to do with France.
I love drawn, also painter, I love music, dance and learn new thing.
I have a big heart, but I am of nature also shy normally.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Impressive PredFan!  I'm trying to think if I ever got drunk with anybody well known or famous but no..just a bunch of nobodies lol.



Oooh, famous people connections?  I've been in an elevator with Mark Shields, and another elevator with Barry White.  Didn't recognize the latter until he spoke to the woman he was with.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 3, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Impressive PredFan!  I'm trying to think if I ever got drunk with anybody well known or famous but no..just a bunch of nobodies lol.



I got my screen name because I was a fan of the Orlando Predators of the Arena Football League. Jay Gruden was a player and coach for us and his brother John Gruden often came to games and the parties afterward. We sat next to each other at an away game in Tampa and we just started drinking and cheering his brother.

I was also part of the front office for a short time and I met Kurt Warner when he was QB of the Iowa Barnstormers. It was at an after game party and I was at the table with him and a few of our players getting drunk.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 3, 2017)

Coyote said:


> USMB is a community...often in this partisan atmosphere - it can get toxic.  But we exist beyond a political label.
> 
> So...who are you?  What can you tell us that  we might not expect, in our readiness to label?
> 
> ...



I had this Algebra Teacher that ask me to write in a essay what I wanted to be when I grew up?

Well I wrote I wanted to be a American Terrorist that kill math teachers that wanted me to write some Essay in Math Class...

So are you my old Math Teacher?

Oh, something you might not know about me is I love cats and Dogs, and do a lot of stuff for others for free no matter who they are. Also I am Unitarian...

If I write anything else I might egg you PM box to death!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2017)

Pogo said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Impressive PredFan!  I'm trying to think if I ever got drunk with anybody well known or famous but no..just a bunch of nobodies lol.
> ...



Famous people I've worked with/interacted with up close in the course of corporate events in no particular order:

Jason Robards
Suzanne Sommers
Arlen Specter
John Breaux
Ray Nagin
Marc Morial
Dr. John
Jimmy Carl Black
David Ossman
The Dick Cheney
Margaret Thatcher
Milton Friedman
P.J. O'Rourke
Robert Bork
Mary Matalin and James Carville
Alberto Gonzales
Ken Burns
and of course my all time fave....
Captain Kangaroo


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 3, 2017)

Ok....
I have a good job that affords me an opportunity to meet new people everyday. While I try being nice to everyone, some might say I'm nicer to the people here than I am with those IRL. lol
I'm a personable guy who isn't afraid to say what I think.

I enjoy camping, fishing, hiking, flying, boating, geocaching, photography, and meeting people.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2017)

I have traveled through most of the U.S.

I've been from Phoenix Arizona all the way to Tacoma, Philadelphia, Atlanta, LA


----------



## froggy (Apr 3, 2017)

My job had me all over this great country. Sometimes I'd be in one state for a year or so sometime six months. But no matter where I was it was home.


----------



## williepete (Apr 3, 2017)

Pogo said:


> P.J. O'Rourke



Any good PJ stories you can tell? His books are a hoot.


----------



## williepete (Apr 3, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> flying, boating



Fixed wing, rotary wing, sailplane, lighter-than-air...?

Motor or sail?


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 3, 2017)

williepete said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > flying, boating
> ...


Fixed.

I think I've shared a few pics here.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2017)

williepete said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > P.J. O'Rourke
> ...



Nah.  Most of these were public speeches.  Jason Robards was kind of a prick, although not nearly as bad as that scumbucket Dwight Yoakam.  I didn't really go into music but I can say that Chicago are a bunch of prima donnas, Lyle Lovett really is that ugly up close, and Faith Hill brings three tractor trailers (at the time 15 years ago) of equipment, one piece of which is a giant road case that needs seven people to move it onstage and when it's opened up it's a grand piano --- except it's only a shell of a piano with no harp or hammers, which they turn at an angle and set a $100 Yamaha electric piano on it so the audience who can't see it thinks their ticket price was justified....


----------



## Pogo (Apr 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I have traveled through most of the U.S.
> 
> I've been from Phoenix Arizona all the way to Tacoma, Philadelphia, Atlanta, LA



I was born about four thousand years ago.  There ain't nothin' in this world I do not know.  I saw Jonah swallowed by the whale and I pulled the lion's tail and I can whip the man who says it isn't so.  True story.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I have traveled through most of the U.S.
> 
> I've been from Phoenix Arizona all the way to Tacoma, Philadelphia, Atlanta, LA


You did it again! lol
This time you reminded me of this song....


----------



## froggy (Apr 3, 2017)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I have traveled through most of the U.S.
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Apr 3, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a community...often in this partisan atmosphere - it can get toxic.  But we exist beyond a political label.
> ...






I failed math several times...


----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Apr 4, 2017)

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


I heard they just had a guy carry the pot around for the royals to use. He was called "The Piss Boy." They even had a movie about it.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 4, 2017)

froggy said:


> My job had me all over this great country. .


It remind me of American Pickers ! i am in France but i see the beautiful country of USA and more.


----------



## froggy (Apr 4, 2017)

Dalia said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > My job had me all over this great country. .
> ...


That is a pretty good show.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes, i could learn more about the way it was for you in the past ,  it was différent then in France,


----------



## froggy (Apr 4, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Yes, i could learn more about the way it was for you in the past ,  it was différent then in France,


Do you collect antiques?


----------



## Dalia (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes, daguerréotypes, old books, and old society games. and you do you collect ?


----------



## froggy (Apr 4, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Yes, daguerréotypes, old books, and old society games. and you do you collect ?


Yes cars.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 4, 2017)

I see some very great old car in the show and the jukebox some peoples in your country have some of those that are marvelous


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 4, 2017)

I have big feet.


----------



## froggy (Apr 4, 2017)

kiwiman127 said:


> I have big feet.


Are you bragging or complaining? Lol


----------



## Coyote (Apr 4, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Yes, daguerréotypes, old books, and old society games. and you do you collect ?



What are society games?


----------



## Dalia (Apr 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, daguerréotypes, old books, and old society games. and you do you collect ?
> ...


Bonsoir,I mean old board games :Like this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











And PC games, Super Nintendo games , Games cubes but i don't play anymore.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 5, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



That's pretty cool - I remember that one from my childhood!


----------



## froggy (Apr 5, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


 
C'est tellement soigné et ils cherchent à être en grande forme pour être vieux.


----------



## 1stRambo (Apr 5, 2017)

Yo, cross-country truck driver, still waiting to see a buch of Black Lives Matter Protesters in the middle of a Federal Highyway, that way I can repave the highway, thahk you, thank very much!!!!

"GTP"


----------



## OldLady (Apr 5, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


YOU KNEW CAPTAIN KANGAROO??!!! 
Boy am I jealous


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 5, 2017)

1stRambo said:


> Yo, cross-country truck driver, still waiting to see a buch of Black Lives Matter Protesters in the middle of a Federal Highyway, that way I can repave the highway, thahk you, thank very much!!!!
> 
> "GTP"


Jebus, what don't you have? No hotel rooms for you. You own it?


----------



## 1stRambo (Apr 5, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> 1stRambo said:
> 
> 
> > Yo, cross-country truck driver, still waiting to see a buch of Black Lives Matter Protesters in the middle of a Federal Highyway, that way I can repave the highway, thahk you, thank very much!!!!
> ...



Yo, I have everything I want, because I worked for it, maybe the Socialist Puppets should try it? Maybe they would LOVE THIS COUNTRY!!!!

"GTP"


----------



## Dalia (Apr 5, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


This game i think is becoming pretty rare ? i use to be pretty good at this game... love it!


----------



## Dalia (Apr 5, 2017)

froggy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Je ne comprend pas ? I don't understand, do you know this game ?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 5, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have many secret talents, but if I told you I would have to kill you.




I think everything about me has been posted already.


----------



## froggy (Apr 5, 2017)

Dalia said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I think it came out in the 70s you try to build a railroad empire


----------



## Dalia (Apr 5, 2017)

froggy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


Yes, you have to bring foods and others thing all over the USA you have to finish the game by having 200.000$ when you go back home ( that was decide at the beginning of the game with 2 dices). not bad for a Frenchy


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 5, 2017)

I love to confound expectations.


----------



## froggy (Apr 5, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> I love to confound expectations.


_‘oh confound it.._


----------



## froggy (Apr 5, 2017)

I am.


----------



## froggy (Apr 5, 2017)

froggy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, daguerréotypes, old books, and old society games. and you do you collect ?
> ...


And odds

 

 and ends.


----------



## froggy (Apr 5, 2017)

I been on my own all my life. I met a
 girl in guatemala once boy she was nice.


----------



## emmalinesweets (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm a vegan, adoptive mom, and a diehard Minnesotan!


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 6, 2017)

I just hit a high F!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 6, 2017)

emmalinesweets said:


> I'm a vegan, adoptive mom, and a diehard Minnesotan!


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm really a secret agent with a license to kill.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 6, 2017)

emmalinesweets said:


> I'm a vegan, adoptive mom, and a diehard Minnesotan!



Quick question.  

If we're not supposed to eat animals, then why are all of them made out of meat?

SUPPORT PETA!!!  (People Eating Tasty Animals).


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2017)

Although I'm not a vegan, the older I get the less I like meat.  Not so crazy about beef anymore...still eat chicken.

I do like veggies, don't care for fruit too much though, maybe because it's just not as good as it was when I was a little girl.

My sister and sister in law are vegans.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Although I'm not a vegan, the older I get the less I like meat.  Not so crazy about beef anymore...still eat chicken.
> 
> I do like veggies, don't care for fruit too much though, maybe because it's just not as good as it was when I was a little girl.
> 
> My sister and sister in law are vegans.



If a vegan changes his/her mind and eats meat, do they lose their veganity?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm not vegan or vegetarian but I did give up cow and pig back around the 1970s.  As B. B King used to put it, "I don't eat anything that has a mother".

I think there's a name for that but I forget what it is.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Although I'm not a vegan, the older I get the less I like meat.  Not so crazy about beef anymore...still eat chicken.
> ...




And you haven't had a date since.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 7, 2017)

froggy said:


> I am.


therefore I think


----------



## froggy (Apr 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > I am.
> ...


Therefore I do.


----------



## froggy (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Pogo (Apr 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > I am.
> ...



René Descartes walks into a bar.  He orders une bière.

Bartender asks "would you like a glass with that?".

Descartes thinks about it and answers "I think not".  And disappears.


----------

